# "Time Traveler" a Slingshot from the future



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi fellow Slingshot enthusiast,
Here is my fantasy Slinshot. I wanted to make a slingshot that looked like something from the future. I wanted it to be very functional. I was thinking of my German friend who can not have wrist brace slingshots so I wanted to push it out as far as I could without wrist brace. I wanted a thick handle because it is more comfortable. I also prefer remove-able scales so I can fix or replace damaged scales,or change them to fit my mood. I like low fork tips and these are definitely low down. I like the platform because it give a reference to line up the bands with when shooting. I also get comfort from having my hand protected. With this design I can add taller fork tips if I like and I already have an extended model with a wrist brace about half done. It could be deemed a mini starship if you please. This frame is made from aluminum and the handle scales are elm burl I stabilized with the cactus juice. All the screws are stainless steel. I am very pleased with the way it looks and shoots. I hope you enjoy looking


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I love it! Awsome job Randy. That thing is so cool!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

The Enterprise .......... looks like a winner, SOTM. Thank you for sharing, Randy. I love all your work.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

wow stunning work! :bowdown: :bowdown:

That's some really nice workmanship!

I dig these removable scales and the low forktips!

great job as always!

cheers,

carboncopy


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Pure badassery! Love it


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Out of this world! lol


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Pure badassery! Love it


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

When i first glanced at it i thought he's incorporated a very old car hood ornament with a handle. Very creative. Star wars if they used slingers.


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

Impeccable craftsmanship .

How long did it take you to make this shiny weapon ?


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Really "out of this world" my Friend.

What a wonderful Slingshot.

I like that you gave the Hammergrip a 2nd try


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I have to echo reset here, very star wars indeed! Another great and innovative item from the mind of the Canopener. It looks like it probably makes the shooting laser sound from the star wars movies too!! Haha

Be well and enjoy her Randy,
Angelos


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Elegant! Reminiscent of the "saucer section" of the Starship Enterprise.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

That's awesome!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Commander Canopener beem us up !

cheers


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Impecable trabajo amigo! Look great!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

super sweet shooter my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

One Word, CRAFTSMANSHIP!

Well executed it.

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is going to sound bad... and good at the same time.

Randy, I see lots of slingshots on this forum and to be honest most of them are pretty, but very easily replicated if I wanted to do one myself... and I don't replicate them.

This slingshot you're showing today.... I would actually want it and want to shoot with it.... it kind of reminds me of my first truck (a 1950s Ford), yet more streamlined... like "cars from the future" exhibits from back in the 50s and 60s...

What you're showing is very very well done... and I don't even have the proper to tools to replicate it, and I'd want to if I could!

Good going Man, it truly is awesome!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

sling of the month? I will be voting for this!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That is one of the coolest frames I've ever seen!! I really like the shape of the grip. If I shot hammer grip I'd be calling you right now!!

Todd


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

I have no words for it... :wub: :wub: :wub: Awasome!!!!!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Looks like you took it into warp speed. Very nice!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That! is a piece of work in the best way!!

Far out cool. Stylishly elegant. Makes me want to take a cruise. I too would feel like I had a the most stylish trekky phaser (slingshot), EVER!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What a FANTASTIC creation!!!!!

Perfectly executed and thought!!!!!

I think you've just levelled a notch in the Slingshot Universe, Captain Can-Opener!!!

What's next?? Teleported ammo?? 

You're are really an out-of-this-world ARTIST!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

WATERLOGIC said:


> Impeccable craftsmanship .
> How long did it take you to make this shiny weapon ?


I make it in my spare time so it took a couple of weeks, but by the hour I would guess 12 to 16 hours of work. Glad you like it.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> Really "out of this world" my Friend.
> What a wonderful Slingshot.
> 
> I like that you gave the Hammergrip a 2nd try


Me too. I was so disappointed with my first one. I did not even show it,
this one makes me happy.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> This is going to sound bad... and good at the same time.
> Randy, I see lots of slingshots on this forum and to be honest most of them are pretty, but very easily replicated if I wanted to do one myself... and I don't replicate them.
> This slingshot you're showing today.... I would actually want it and want to shoot with it.... it kind of reminds me of my first truck (a 1950s Ford), yet more streamlined... like "cars from the future" exhibits from back in the 50s and 60s...
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Bill!  You are one of my hero's. I have great respect for your work!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Can Man ,that is complete and utter illness!!!! You have, with this frame, climbed another step towards being the ultimate slingshot craftsman. That is one mean looking creation Bud! SWEET!!!!!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Another little beauty!! Nice one!!


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Sweeeet!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's outstanding!
It's screaming for a bolt on arrow rest with those screws in the fork, if you ask me :drinkup:
Fantastic work!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Mighty Fine!*


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

VERY COOL!!!! :batman:


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Bloody awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I must replicate that immediately because it looks so awesome...

lol that sounded so weird.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

What an awesome slingshot!! You have really done something special here!


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

That thing has got me like, Dayum.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

WOW !!!! Very inventive,cool,awsome,& every other adjective i can't think of !!!!!!!

Thanx,Mike


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

That Slingshot is in a class of its own, unbelievable, you are a craftsman of the highest order.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Here is a shooting video


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Someone has changed the setting on their phaser, cause I am stunned!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow, what a beautiful work of art I´m really thrilled!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow! Really we'll done Randy. Is there some Tex Shooter influence in the design?


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, very original design. That looks as a very tough slingshot.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Wow! Really we'll done Randy. Is there some Tex Shooter influence in the design?


Hey bean,
Funny you should mention Tex Shooter. I honestly did not realize it but when I was shooting it yesterday I found myself at a loss of terms for it. I could only think to call the top a platform. I think of the fork tips as clamps so clamp tips??? Thats when I realized yes these are definitely influence by Tex Shooters ramped fork tips.

To back up a bit in the design of this SS it was an extended fork of about 4". The main focus was to have an extended fork SS with out a wrist brace. The idea was so guys in restricted areas could have some of the benefits of extended fork. In all honesty it was shoo-table so it was a success from that stand point. The down fall was it takes an expert shooter to hold it straight. It seemed really like it should have a wrist brace. I have that part of the design in progress still  So the "Time Traveler" I moved the fork tips back to where many more people would enjoy it. It still has a small forward extension of an 1" to 1.5".

So a long answers but I would definitely like to give thanks and credit to Tex Shooter for his past contributions to SS designs especially in the star ships catagory. You are awesome Tex! Thanks

The sling pictured below is where "Time Traveler" design evolved from. This was my first hammer grip design. I was most disappointed with it. The fork tips were to high causing to much leverage and a very uncomfortable grip while shooting. Also the handle scales leave an important area of the handle to thin up at the top. The web of the hand lands there and it was uncomfortable.

So I set out to make a hammer grip with low for tips "Time Traveler" came from this. I hope this is not confusing. But rather an interesting story of how a design can evolve with ideas and time. 

Also note that the lanyard hole would have been much better on the other corner of the handle  It was uncomfortable up front.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Excellent craftsmanship and design! Nice job!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Really we'll done Randy. Is there some Tex Shooter influence in the design?
> ...


Thanks Randy. I enjoy hearing about the development. It sure looks great.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A fantastic looking shooter, you make awesome slingshots Can-Opener,

thanks for these nice pictures of it, happy shooting !!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Woah! I absolutely Love this design!! :bowdown:

Tom


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Amazing work man!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Really nice.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Pew pew!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> Pew pew!


Is this Canadian?? LOL


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Beam me up man, that's is exceptional!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Now that is absolutely crazy, stunning, awesome, brilliant..... What a cool design, masterly crafted.

I am.........eeeeer........speechless now..... :bowdown:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Each time i come back to this thread it reminds me of one of the BIG flaws of this forum...

...why can´t i spend all my "likes" of one day on one post?


----------

